# wish me luck!



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

ok im getting ready for the comp. which starts at 10:00am. im a little uneasy right now, just finished installing everything like 4 hours ago (not much time to tune). there are some things that are run getto style, but man this system slams!!! this will be my first comp. and im not sure what to expect. a freind of mine out here place 4th last year in the same class im running, and my system is like 3 times louder than his so i SHOULD do ok. just thought id ask you guys to wish me a little luck . ill keep you posted.

later,
justo magusto


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Good luck! Be sure to post results!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

im kinda shity right now placed 4th in my class at 145.5db. 
oh well it was my first comp. and i picked up allot of tips and suggestions. was fighting for second and third there for awile then got tottaly pushed out at the end, oh well maybe next time, im thinking of getting 2 fifteens for comp only.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey, that's a whole lot louder than my system, so don't feel too bad. Fourth place is pretty dang decent for a first time!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

check this out samo, i rated my amp wrong should have been in a lower class!!!!!!! i would have tied second!!!! still working on those pics.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

D'oh... that would have been nice to tie for 2nd. Oh well, next time, right? Can't wait for the pics!


----------

